# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Si mund të investohet në bono thesari?

## ganoid

Orjeta Zhupa, Aida Korkuti -  22/06/2004



Pjesëmarrës në ankandet për bono thesari mund të jenë bankat, institucionet financiare ose jofinanciare, si dhe individë vendas apo të huaj  


Çdo individ mundet të investojë në bono thesari. Mjafton një shumë prej 300 mijë lekësh e bllokuar në një nga bankat shqiptare dhe secili mundet të fitojë interesat që ofrojnë bonot e thesarit pa marrë përsipër asnjë rrezik. Pjesëmarrësit në ankandet për bono thesari janë: bankat, institucione financiare ose jofinanciare, si dhe individë vendas apo të huaj. Bonot e thesarit janë një alternative investimi. Kështu, individi mund të krahasojë interesin e depozitave bankare me interesin e bonove të thesarit dhe të vendosë se ku do ti investojë paratë e tij: do ti lërë në bankë në formën e depozitës apo do të blejë bono thesari? Investitorët blejnë bono thesari me një çmim blerjeje që është më i vogël se vlera nominale. Diferenca midis vlerës nominale dhe çmimit të blerjes është interesi i fituar. 


Dokumentacioni 
Që një individ apo një institucion të marrë pjesë në ankandin e bonove të thesarit duhet që të paraqesë një vërtetim nga banka apo edhe institucione të tjera të lejuara me ligj, ku të shprehet se subjekti ka bllokuar një shumë të caktuar fondesh për blerje të bonove të thesarit (minimumi 300 mijë lekë). Me këtë vërtetim subjekti mund të paraqitet pranë sporteleve të bankave të nivelit të dytë që operojnë në Shqipëri ose pranë sporteleve të Bankës së Shqipërisë për të marrë pjesë në ankandet e bonove të thesarit. Kur personi nuk ka njohuri lidhur me bonot e thesarit, pranë sporteleve të bankave mundet të marrë edhe asistencën e nevojshme që kërkohet për të marrë pjesë në ankand. Aty individi plotëson edhe një kërkesë, në të cilën specifikohet periudha e kohës për maturim të bonos së thesarit. I gjithë procesi i shitjes së bonove të thesarit është i hapur dhe publiku informohet për datën e zhvillimit të ankandeve, shumat për të cilat ka nevojë qeveria, periudhat e maturimeve të bonove të thesarit etj. Të dhënat lidhur me bonot e thesarit publikohen në faqen e internetit të Bankës së Shqipërisë (www.bankofalbania.org), në Televizionin Publik Shqiptar, në Agjencinë Telegrafike Shqiptare dhe agjencinë e lajmeve Reuters. 
Kur zhvillohen dhe kush i zhvillon ankandet?Si rregull ankandet për shitjen e bonove të thesarit zhvillohen çdo ditë të martë; për bonot e thesarit me maturim 3-mujor çdo javë; për afatet 6- dhe 12-mujore çdo dy javë.
Afati maksimal i dorëzimit të kërkesave është ora 9.00. Kërkesat merren në shqyrtim nga një komision i përbashkët me specialistë nga Banka e Shqipërisë dhe Ministria e Financave. 
Si një mjet investimi apo si një nevojë për fonde, bonot e thesarit mbartin një periudhë plotësisht të përcaktuar kohe. Kështu, dallohen tri periudha maturimi për bonot e thesarit 3-, 6- dhe 12-mujore. Bonot e thesarit mund të mbahen deri në maturim, mund të riinvestohen, ose mund të shiten para datës së maturimit. Zotëruesi i bonove të thesarit që maturohen, mund t'i riinvestojë ato duke paraqitur një kërkesë, pa qenë nevoja për vërtetim bankar mbi bllokimin e shumës, kur fondet për financimin e riinvestimit mbulohen me bonot e thesarit që maturohen. Në qoftë se një investitor do të rrisë investimin e tij, atëherë duhet të depozitojë një shumë shtesë dhe të marrë vërtetim nga banka tregtare.
Interesi i fituar nga bonot e thesarit është subjekt i mbajtjes së tatimit. Për personat rezidentë tatimi i aplikuar është 10%, ndërsa për ata jorezidentë është 15%.
Tregu me pakicë lejon zotëruesit e bonove të thesarit t'ia shesin ato, tërësisht apo pjesërisht, një banke tregtare para datës së maturimit.
Në praktikën shqiptare bonot nuk ka pamje apo formë fizike. Për kushtet shqiptare është parashikuar thjesht një dokument i titulluar Vërtetim mbi shpalljen fitues, i cili nuk ka formë ligjore. Ndërkohë çdo veprim që lidhet me bonot e thesarit regjistrohet në llogari përkatëse. Banka e Shqipërisë i mban bonot e thesarit në formën e regjistrimit në llogari, i cili i mbron investitorët e bonove të thesarit nga humbjet, vjedhjet, falsifikimet dhe lehtëson kalimin automatik të pagesës nga banka tek investitori në maturim.
Në ankandet e bonove të thesarit flasin letrat dhe vetëm letrat dhe nuk është e nevojshme prania fizike e subjekteve që kërkojnë të blejnë bono thesari.


Çfarë janë bonot e thesarit?
Bonot e thesarit janë instrument borxhi nëpërmjet të cilave qeveritë marrin hua, mjete të lira monetare (para) nga publiku. Si çdo huamarrje kuptohet që edhe kjo formë krijon një raport dypalësh. Qeveria nga njëra anë dhe publiku nga ana tjetër. Në çdo raport secili nga palët realizon interesat e veta.
Qeveria siguron fonde (krijon borxh) me të cilat kryen një pjesë të shpenzimeve të nevojshme dhe huadhënësit të cilët për huanë që japin marrin një interes të caktuar. Blerësit më të mëdhenj të bonove të thesarit në Shqipëri janë bankat e nivelit të dytë, ndër të cilat veçohet Banka e Kursimeve.
Po ashtu blerëse është edhe Banka e Shqipërisë, e cila nuk tejkalon masën e portofolit të krijuar. Në vitet e fundit tendenca ka qenë edhe për ta ulur këtë masë. 



Më poshtë jepen të dhëna mbi datën e zhvillimit të ankandeve të bonove të thesarit, llojet e bonove të thesarit sipas afatit të maturimit dhe shumat e emetuara. Këto të dhëna përcaktohen nga Ministria e Financave dhe publikohen nga Banka e Shqipërisë. 


Bonot e thesarit, investim me risk të ulët
Bonot e thesarit në Shqipëri kanë afat pagimi deri në një vit dhe është e vështirë që situata ekonomike të ndryshojë radikalisht brenda një kohe të tillë 


Rrezikshmëria e investimit në bonot e thesarit është aq e vogël, sa përgjithësisht ato shihen si rrezik zero. Rreziku më real për investitorët në Shqipëri vjen nga ulja e vlerës reale të fitimit nga rritja e inflacionit ose rënia e vlerës së lekut kundrejt valutave të huaja. Por stabiliteti makroekonomik i ekonomisë shqiptare (përfundim i nxjerrë nga raporti i fundit i Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar) bën të mundur që investimi në tregjet financiare shqiptare të ofrojë një rritje reale të të ardhurave, pasi inflacioni vazhdon të mbahet nën kontroll, ndërsa vlera e lekut nuk është e rrezikuar. 
Bonot e thesarit janë instrumente me anë të të cilave qeveria e Republikës së Shqipërisë merr borxh tek investitorë privatë dhe shtetërorë. 
Bonot e thesarit, metodë për të mbuluar deficitin buxhetor
Bonot e thesarit janë një metodë e mirë për të mbuluar deficitin buxhetor të qeverisë. Shitja e bonove të thesarit motivon mobilizimin e mjeteve përkohësisht të lira. 
Për mbulimin e deficitit buxhetor shërben kreditimi nga ana e Bankës së Shqipërisë, por ligji Nr.8269 dt 23.12.1997 përcakton në mënyrë të qartë masën e lejuar për financim të qeverisë nga Banka e Shqipërisë. Kështu, Banka e Shqipërisë blen bono thesari në treg primar jo më shumë se vlera që maturohet.
Financimi i drejtpërdrejtë, jashtë procesit të ankandit, në momentin e nevojshëm, është në masën 5 për qind të të ardhurave mesatare vjetore të tre viteve të fundit financiare paraardhëse.
Ligji, për raste të jashtëzakonshme, parashikon kufi kreditimi deri në masën 8%, me kusht që ky veprim nuk bie ndesh me objektivin themelor të politikës monetare të Bankës së Shqipërisë. 
Bonot e thesarit dhe zhvillimi i tregjeve financiare
Një treg aktiv i bonove të thesarit mund të luajë një rol kritik në stabilizimin e financave të qeverisë, në funksionimin e politikave monetare, si dhe në zhvillimin e tregjeve bashkëkohore financiare të kapitaleve. 
Hapësirat e përdorimit të tyre nuk mungojnë. Specialistët shprehen se qeveria mund ti përdorë bonot e thesarit për të financuar një pjesë të nevojave të saj financiare. Bankat qendrore i përdorin ato për të realizuar kontrollin e normës së interesit dhe paranë në qarkullim. Por një rol tjetër i tregut eficent të bonove të thesarit është edhe rritja e konfidencës së investuesve në tregjet financiare dhe, shpesh, fondet e investuara fillimisht në bono thesari me vonë zhvendosen në financimin e ekonomisë private, ku fitimet janë më të larta. Çdo ekonomi që dëshiron të zhvillojë një sistem financiar modern, së pari duhet të krijojë një treg funksional të bonove të thesarit. Një treg i tillë varet nga dy faktorë kryesorë: shitje në intervale të rregullta të bonove dhe një treg dytësor i rishitjes me shumë likuiditet, pra shitblerje në sasi të mëdha. Faktori i parë, i cili siguron konfidencë dhe thellësi depërtimi në treg, është realizuar në mënyrë efektive nga Banka e Shqipërisë, - shprehen specialistët e Bankës së Shqipërisë, - kurse tregu dytësor mund të ndihmohet nga zhvillimi i bursës kombëtare dhe nga rritja e pjesëmarrjes në të. Zhvillimi i plotë i tregjeve financiare është një strategji afatgjatë dhe detyrimisht do të vijë si pasojë e zhvillimeve të shumanshme, si: ruajtja e stabilitetit makroekonomik, vazhdimi i fushatës kundër inflacionit, forcimi i strategjisë ekonomike kombëtare etj., por situata aktuale paraqet mundësinë për pasurim personal dhe njëkohësisht kontribut në përmirësimin e sistemit financiar.


Roli i Bankës së Shqipërisë
Banka e Shqipërisë kryer tregun primar të letrave me vlerë, ajo shet për llogari të Ministrisë së Financave bono thesari me afat maturimi për individë të ndryshëm, biznese apo banka tregtare.
Ndërsa Bursa e Tiranës është e licensuar edhe për tregun primar edhe për tregun sekondar. Pak kohë më parë ajo i kërkoi qeverisë që të merrte tregun primar të bonove të thesarit, veprimtari që e ka kryer dhe vazhdon të kryejë Banka e Shqipërisë. 
Bursa nëpërmjet ndërmjetësve financiarë apo brokerave të saj mund të kryejë tregun sekondar, të cilin akoma nuk ka filluar ta bëjë.
Tregu sekondar është ai treg ku bursa ose ndërmjetësit e saj blejnë ose shesin për llogari të klientëve të bursës.

----------


## Albo

*Si ti investoni paratë në bono thesari, BSH publikon udhëzuesin*

Ervin KOÇI

Qytetarët shqiptarë tani kanë mundësinë për të fituar më mirë dhe në mënyrë më të sigurtë. Kjo realizohet duke i investuar kursimet në bono thesari. Borxhi publik i brendshëm i qeverisë shqiptare është një nga tregjet më fitimprurëse në vend. Banka e Shqipërisë publikoi një broshurë të re informative me synimin që të nxisë individët dhe kompanitë e vogla të zgjedhin borxhin e qeverisë për të investuar kapitalet e tyre të lira. “Bonoja e Thesarit e qeverisë shqiptare është një instrument i negociueshëm borxhi me maturim deri në një vit, që emetohet dhe garantohet nga qeveria e Republikës së Shqipërisë”,- thuhet në broshurën që doli në qarkullim dje. Në këtë treg shpërndahen rreth 300 milionë dollarë fitime nga interesat çdo vit. Investimet në bono japin interesa mbi 8 për qind në vit dhe janë gjithmonë në lekë. Interesat paguhen në çastin e emetimit të bonove, gjë që ndodh zakonisht disa ditë pasi janë dorëzuar paratë. Kjo bën që rentabiliteti real i lekëve të investuara të jetë shumë më i lartë se sa investimet në depozita. Shuma minimale e nevojshme për të marrë pjesë në blerjen e bonove të thesarit është 300.000 lekë. Kjo shumë mund të rritet me shumëfisha të 10.000 lekëve. Aktualisht një numër i madh shqiptarësh i shijojnë interesat e prodhuara nga bonot e thesarit. Rreth 10 për qind e të gjithë borxhit publik të brendshëm të Shqipërisë është blerë aktualisht nga individët.

*Bonoja e Thesarit*
Bonoja e Thesarit e qeverisë shqiptare është një instrument i negociueshëm borxhi me maturim deri në një vit, që emetohet dhe garantohet nga qeveria. Ato emetohen në monedhë kombëtare (Lek) dhe kanë afate maturimi 3, 6 dhe 12-mujore. Bonot e thesarit emetohen (nxirren për shitje) nga qeveria nëpërmjet ankandit. Kjo formë nënkupton që investitorët duhet të konkurrojnë për blerjen e këtij instrumenti. Konkurrenca realizohet nëpërmjet vendosjes së normës së interesit që quhet “yield” i bonove të thesarit. Yield-i i bonove të thesarit është bazë për llogaritjen e çmimit të blerjes së bonos të thesarit. Interesi i përfituar nga investimi në bono thesari llogaritet si diferencë e çmimit të blerjes
së bonos me vlerën nominale të saj. Raporti i kësaj diference me çmimin e blerjes i llogaritur në bazë vjetore shpreh normën e kthimit të përfituar nga investimi. Bonot e Thesarit janë të tregtueshme, pasi mund të shiten/blihen para afatit të maturimit. Tregtimi i një bonoje thesari mund të bëhet deri në 7 ditë para maturimit. Tregtimi mund të
bëhet me subjektet e licencuara nga Autoriteti i Mbikëqyrjes Financiare, ku bëjnë pjesë
edhe bankat tregtare. Në datën e maturimit të bonos së thesarit, aplikohet tatimi mbi interesin e përfituar nga investimi. Aktualisht, tatimi është 10 për qind.

*Ankandet*
Kalendari i ankandeve të emetimit të bonove të thesarit përcaktohet nga qeveria. Ankandet për emetimin e bonove të thesarit me afat maturimi 3 dhe 6-mujor, organizohen një herë në muaj, ndërsa ankandet për emetimin e bonove me afat maturimi 12-mujor organizohen çdo dy javë. Ankandet normalisht zhvillohen ditën e martë, ndërsa emetimi i
letrës bëhet dy ditë më vonë, ditën e enjte. Zhvillimi i ankandit njoftohet paraprakisht nga
Ministria e Financave dhe Banka e Shqipërisë nëpërmjet publikimit të informacionit në faqet respektive të internetit. Individët mund të marrin pjesë në ankandet e emetimit të bonove të thesarit me kërkesa konkurruese ose jokonkurruese. Pjesëmarrja me kërkesë konkurruese nënkupton vendosjen e një interesi (yield-i) mbi bazën e të cilit do të llogaritet çmimi që investitori preferon të paguajë për blerjen e bonos së thesarit. Pjesëmarrja me kërkesë jokonkurruese nënkupton pranimin e yield-it mesatar të ponderuar, i cili do të llogaritet si mesatare e ponderuar e yield-eve të kërkesave konkurruese të shpallura fituese. Në ankand, kërkesat konkurruese renditen nga yield-i më i ulët i kërkuar deri tek yield-i më i lartë deri sa shuma e shpallur nga qeveria për emetimin e bonove, të plotësohet. Kjo do të thotë që në rast se kërkesa e pjesëmarrësve për blerjen e bonove është më e lartë se shuma e emetuar nga qeveria, kërkesat konkurruese me yield-in më të lartë, nuk do të pranohen nga qeveria dhe për rrjedhojë investitorët nuk do të mund të blejnë bono thesari në ankandin përkatës.

*Shpallja e fituesve*
Shuma e shpallur për emetimin e bonove të thesarit nga qeveria pas plotësimit të
pjesëmarrjes së BSH-së, ka një ndarje të barabartë ku jo më shumë se 50 për qind emetohet për kërkesat jokonkurruese dhe pjesa e mbetur për kërkesat konkurruese. Kjo nënkupton që në rast se shuma totale e kërkesave jokonkurruese është më e lartë se hapësira në dispozicion e shpjeguar më sipër, atëherë aplikohet “prorata”, në mënyrë që të llogaritet pjesa e fondeve që do të pranohen për investim në bonot e thesarit. Prorata është raporti i shumës në dispozicion për kërkesat jokonkurruese kundrejt shumës totale të kërkesave jokonkurruese të individëve pjesëmarrës, e shprehur në përqindje. Shuma minimale e nevojshme për të marrë pjesë në blerjen e bonove të thesarit është 300.000 lekë. Kjo shumë mund të rritet me shumëfisha të 10.000 lekëve. Shuma maksimale e lejuar për të marrë pjesë në ankand me kërkesë jokonkurruese është deri në 30 milionë
lekë. Kërkesa me një shumë më të madhe se 30 milionë lekë konsiderohet automatikisht si kërkesë konkurruese. Rezultatet për ankandin e bonove të thesarit shpallen në të njëjtën ditë të organizimit të tij dhe publikohen në faqen e internetit të BSH-së. Për fituesit në ankand jepet dokumenti “Vërtetim për shpalljen fitues”, i cili përmban informacionin përkatës për rezultatin e investimit në bonon e thesarit.

*Pjesëmarrja e individëve*
Individët mund të marrin pjesë në ankandet për blerjen e Bonove të Thesarit nëpërmjet bankave tregtare të licencuara për tregtimin e letrave me vlerë nga AMF, si dhe nëpërmjet sporteleve të BSH-së në Tiranë, Shkodër, Elbasan, Korçë, Lushnjë dhe Gjirokastër. Për të marrë pjesë në ankandin e bonove të thesarit nëpërmjet sporteleve të BSH-së, individi duhet që përpara organizimit të ankandit të ketë përfunduar procedurën e mëposhtme: 1. Të çelë një llogari “Eskrow” pranë Zyrës së Bonove të Thesarit. Kjo llogari është personale (pra nuk mund të jetë për më shumë se një person). 2. Nëpërmjet bankave tregtare, të urdhërojë transfertën e fondeve që do të investojë, për në llogarinë Eskrow në BSH-ë. 3. Të paraqitet me një kopje të Urdhër transfertës pranë Zyrës së Bonove të Thesarit, në BSH-ë, për të plotësuar kërkesën për pjesëmarrje në ankandin e bonove të thesarit. Komisioni për pjesëmarrjen në ankandet e bonove të thesarit nëpërmjet sporteleve të BSH-së është 1,000 lekë. Në ditën e emetimit të bonos së thesarit
ose në çdo kohë pas saj, individi ka të drejtë të tërheqë pranë sporteleve të BSH-së, “Vërtetimin mbi shpalljen fitues” si dhe diferencën midis çmimit të blerjes dhe vlerës nominale (të llogaritur sipas përshkrimit në pikën 1) të paguar në cash. Nëse, shuma e kërkuar për investim nuk është pranuar e plotë (kur aplikohet prorata), mbetja i paguhet në sportelet e BSH-së në cash. Në momentin e maturimit të bonos së thesarit dhe në rastet kur kërkesa konkurruese e individit nuk është shpallur fituese, individi duhet të vendosë se çfarë do të bëjë me fondet. Nëse do të kërkojë t’i tërheqë fondet, ato do t’i paguhen nëpërmjet transferimit të tyre, në llogarinë e tij në bankat tregtare. Për këtë transfertë, BSH-ja nuk aplikon komisione. Në rast të riinvestimit të tyre duhet të plotësojë një kërkesë për pjesëmarrjen në ankandin që dëshiron të marrë pjesë. Për të kryer veprimet për bonon e maturuar, individi duhet të paraqesë “Vërtetimin mbi shpalljen fitues”.
*
Sigurimet shoqërore të fermerëve, skadon afati për faljen e kamatëvonesave*

Rreth 60 mijë fermerë në të gjithë vendin kanë përfituar nga falja e kamatëvonesave dhe u përfshinë në skemën e sigurimeve shoqërore. Afati për faljen e kamatëvonesave përfundoi më një prill. Drejtuesit e Institutit të Sigurimeve Shoqërore ngrenë si problem mungesën e interesit të të rinjve për tu siguruar. “Shuma absolute e të ardhurave nga kjo skemë është rreth 600 milionë më shumë se e njëjta periudhë e mëparshme. U përfshinë fillimisht rreth 60 mijë fermerë të cilët e mirëkuptuan këtë falje të kamatëvonesave. “Nuk janë të prirur për sigurime shoqërore të rinjtë e moshave deri në 30 vjeç”,- shprehet drejtori i Kontributeve në ISSH-ë, Naim Balluku. Drejtuesit e ISSH-së shpjegojnë se pas datës 1 prill të gjithë fermerët do të sigurohen pa lehtësi në bazë të tarifave të përcaktuara nga ligji. Në rast se sigurimi nuk bëhet brenda 3 muajve, atëherë fillon aplikimi i kamatëvonesave.

*
Interesat bankare*
Përditësimi i fundit: 02.04.2010

Interesat në tregun ndërbankar të parasë
TRIBID 'Interesi i kërkuar për pranimin e depozitave'
o/n njëditor 4.15%
12M 12-mujor 7.50%
6M 6-mujor 6.49%
3M 3-mujor 5.48%
1M 1-mujor 5.13%
1Ë njëjavor 4.84%
TRIBOR 'Interesi i ofruar për vendosjen e depozitave'
1M 1-mujor 6.91%
1Ë njëjavor 6.16%
o/n njëditor 5.88%
12M 12-mujor 9.13%
6M 6-mujor 7.94%
3M 3-mujor 7.21%


Albania
5 Prill 2010

----------

